# Ugh! 7 year old has an earring back stuck inside her ear...



## hipumpkins (Jul 25, 2003)

I was at work last night and this morning DH told me that DD had an infection in her pierced her and the earring was stuck.
Upon closer inspection the earring is stuck b/c the back has embedded itself inside the little piercing.
We called the on call nurse and she said if it doesn't come out today then bring her to the office.
I am so stressed over this not b/c of the earring but b/c Dd is THE WORST patient ever. She acts like a 2 year old screaming when it comes time to go to the office and the whole thing is so stressful and honestly embarrassing.
when I told her we would go and let the Dr take it out she threw a tantrum fit for a toddler.
Has anyone had this happen to their kid and do you know, will the Dr. numb it first to get it out? I am trying to prepare DD for what will happen but I don't really know.


----------



## lifeguard (May 12, 2008)

The dr may use a rub on freezing (sorry, can't think of the correct term right now) but I kind of think in all likelihood s/he would not.

Have you tried soaking the earlobe & then trying to remove the backing when everything is soft? You could have her hold a warm, wet cloth to her ear to soak it & then she would have some control over the process.


----------



## lonegirl (Oct 31, 2008)

You can pickup Xylocaine Jelly at the drugstore and rub it on the earlobe before you go in (they are likely to use it too if it seems extremely painful)


----------



## Kailey's mom (Apr 19, 2007)

Is this something you could remove in her sleep? get the Xylocaine Jelly, than quickly pull it out; than clean the ear with rubbing alcohol. You would avoid doctor's office drama that way...but than again, don't take my advice because i can't see how bad the earring back is stuck. Sorry this happened, that sucks.


----------



## philomom (Sep 12, 2004)

Long salty bath with ears in the water. May pop out under these conditions.


----------



## pbjmama (Sep 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *philomom* 
Long salty bath with ears in the water. May pop out under these conditions.

I was also going to suggest a saline soak.


----------



## hipumpkins (Jul 25, 2003)

It ended up requiring a trip to the E/R. The ped couldn't get it so we were sent over there. It was a long exhausting morning.


----------



## DaughterOfKali (Jul 15, 2007)

Oh, poor kiddo.


----------



## ecoteat (Mar 3, 2006)

How awful. How does that even happen? I've never heard of such a thing. I'm glad it's behind you.


----------



## JollyGG (Oct 1, 2008)

Ouch.

What did they end up having to do to remove it?

I hope your daughter is over the whole experience and healing well.


----------

